# We rescued a stray kitten



## Aryg2461 (Jul 10, 2008)

On Sat night my sister and I found a stray kitten. He had very gunky eyes and i jokingly called him Otis Gunkmeyer. We called the emergency vet to see what to do with him and they said to feed him and if he eats to take him to the vet on Mon when things would be opened. Sadly last night he passed away. He is buried in my grandparents backyard next to my beloved childhood dog. We are just happy that he passed in a warm and loving environment.


----------



## maxismom (Jan 13, 2008)

Ohhhhhhh so sad. So sorry it turned out this way for kitty and yourself


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

How sad!! I love kittens. We had a lot of strays where we lived before, I just hope the people who moved in kept up with feeding them like we did. We barely have any here, but we have more coyotes, so that may be the reason.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

that is so sad.
at least the kitty was in a warm home and showed loved before he passed


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

thank you for loving him.
rip ottis g.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh so sad!!!!! Thank you for giving him some love and care in his last hours. Poor little guy! May he RIP.


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

RIP little Otis Gunkmeyer.


----------

